# Lemon Carrot Pineapple Gelatin Salad



## pops6927 (Nov 26, 2014)

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/carrot-gelatin-salad/








Old Time Recipe - we love it, our kids hate it, lol!  Wife uses crushed pineapple vs. chunk though.  And half the fluid is Ginger Ale or 7- Up!


----------



## themule69 (Nov 26, 2014)

So now I have to fix this TOO?

Happy Thanksgiving POPS.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

